# The Lonely Only Dog



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been wondering lately what Jasper might think of getting a little sister. He's 1½ now and has grown in a fine young man.  This is something I'd have to put A LOT of thought into, as in months, because I've only ever been a one dog kind of gal. But as personable as Jasper is, and as much as he loves other dogs, I wonder if I'm not doing him a disservice by not having a playmate for him. Since it's just me and Jasper, I know getting another puppy will be a great big responsibility. Going from one to two is a bit intimidating. Since the last winters here in Kentucky have been fairly extreme, I'd definitely wait until spring. Jasper will be 2 then, which would be a great age.

Jasper's grandma gave him a new book last week entitled "The Lonely Only Dog". We read it every night. It's about a one-puppy household. The lil' guy gets sad when he sees all the other dogs playing together and decides he wants a playmate. When one of his friends comes to visit for a few days, it knocks his routine out of whack and he realizes that he's not getting as much attention from his humans. When he friend goes back home, he decides that being an only furkid is a great thing! 

So how do I know if Jasper would like to have a sister come live with us? I sure wish he could talk...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How cute is his grandma for getting him the book.:wub: Let me tell you about Alvin. My little guy was not accepted by my older boy for a long time and even when he did accept him he was to old to play. Alvin has
a heart of gold, loves people and other dogs. I felt so bad I knew he needed a playmate. That's how Chloe came into our lifes, since day one
they have been best friends. They play all the time!!! I don't need tv
I have those two. For my Alvin it was the best thing I could do for him.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Toni. Your Jasper is a doll!:wub: We got our second Malt in February of this year. I never thought we would have two:HistericalSmiley: It is a little more work, but with patience and training, it has worked out very well. When we got Lily, she was already 6 months old and paper-trained. She was still a puppy, but a good bit of the work had already been done by her breeder which made things a lot easier. With my girls, they are both on the same schedule, ie, eat together, walk together, travel in the same car seat, and both use potty pads so it is not really that much more work for me. Having two has been an absolute joy and they adore each other although Rose was a little shy around her new sister at first. We got a sister for Rose because my husband and I would "fight" over who got to hold her!:HistericalSmiley: You should get another only if you want to. My first Malt was the only dog and he had a great life and seemed very happy with us. If Jasper is spending a lot of time alone, a companion might be a good idea but he looks pretty happy and loved to me:biggrin: As for us, we love having two!:chili::chili:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Having more than one fluff is a bit more work and more expensive at the vet but sooooo worth the piece of mind that they have each other when you go out, makes them better adjusted to situations and sharing your attention and is so much fun. Also more expensive at the groomers too. All in all our household is VERY glad we have 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I thought I was the only one who read to my dog! So funny and Jasper is soooooo adorable. I started with one and got another by default (long story). The biggest difference was that I no longer take my singleton everywhere I go. They now stay home and entertain one another. So the closeness of the one on one is changed but there is delight in seeing the two of them interact.

I often wish I could have a few more but it would make traveling with them an impossibility. The decision should really be about you, not Jasper. If you can make room for more, why not. Your pup knows he is loved with or without a playmate.

Have you tried a reputable doggie daycare for social interaction? My pups like doing that on occasion even though they have each other.

best,
mary anna herk and theena


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love your thread. It was so sweetly put!

The best thing I ever did was get Emma for Benny. My 2 are obsessed with each other. They are only 6 months apart in age. It sounds like Jasper is very socialable and would adapt very well to having a sibling. Yes, it's the double the cost with food, vet bills, groom time, etc but if you can do financially then I think you would love having two. 

Benny and Emma are never lonely. They sleep together, are gated in the kitchen together when I'm at work, play together....basically everything they do is as a lil team. They really are quite the little duo! 

Good luck with what decide!

PS....did I mention that your lil Jasper is a DOLL!!!! Adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie was one when I got Abbey. I didn't want to wait until they were too far apart in age. It took a few months, but they've been fast friends since then. When they turned 4 and 5 I added Ava (she was 6 months old). I love everything about having multiple pups....except for the grooming bill!!!! 

Go for it, why do you have to wait till next spring? You can use pee pee pads :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jasper is precious!
I have had more and now I have less---but we desperately want a little girl and tonight decided not to show Kitzel, to have him neutered and to get a little girl when we find the right one and our finances allow it---it is not only about buying the bitch but being able to know that we can care for any emergencies that arise since we live overseas & can't get pet insurance (which we recommend to all stateside people). We want to buy show quality so that we know that we have healthy, sturdy stock---so that means more of an investment.
We want to add a girl because we know that she & Kitzi will get on pretty much for sure! With a boy it might not happen as easily---& we think the sooner the better! We travel too much w/our work/life style so we need a smaller dog that can easily travel w/us in the plane---so do think about your individual life style & what you need beforehand.
If I had doggy day-care I would wait longer but that isn't an option for me where I live.
I will be thinking about you and your decision! Wishing you wisdom & fun as you plan.
much love from us!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have always felt that dogs deserve to be with others of thier own speicies. I think it would be a very lonely exsistance to never see another of thier own kind. If you are not able to have a second dog, then regular play dates are really important. If your boy loves other dogs, he would probably love to have a full time buddy. So, this is how I ended up with three malts!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> *I have always felt that dogs deserve to be with others of thier own speicies. I think it would be a very lonely exsistance to never see another of thier own kind.*


 
Pam, I so agree with this statement. 

Just this morning, Gio and Snoops arrived. OMG, was LBB excited.

And Big Ear Bette, BEB, was equally excited. She's had so much fun
with Gio. Gosh, they run and play. 

Now, with my Frankie, she adores BEB. Although Jops is her best friend,
Jops does not play much, and Franny wants to play.

Sammie was sooooo close to my Frankie, I thought Frankie was going to die, after Samantha passed away. But hey, Jops took over the roll. Thank God for that.

And, of course, the love between LBB and Henry goes without saying.
That was an amazing friendship. The most awesome I've ever seen. 

I will throw in, my Daisy preferred to be alone. She was old, and loved her "me time".


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I also loved your thread and thought it was very sweetly worded  I LOVE that you read to Jasper...how cute! I'll have to try that with Bailey tonight...I'm sure he would love it! About getting a sister for Jasper...I think it would be great but only if YOU are ready. I always hear people say that you should only get another dog for yourself, not your existing dog...because it could really go either way...With that said, Jasper sounds very sociable, like my Bailey, and would probably love having a playmate. He might not love the idea of sharing YOU though  hehe. I can't offer any advice from personal experience though, as Bailey is my first dog but I do plan to get another one sometime soon. Till then, I make sure to take Bailey to doggie daycare often and schedule playdates!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have any advice since we have just the one dog. We are only allowed to have one small dog where we live. I do wish I could get at least one more but it isn't a possibility. I just had to say how adorable Jasper is. He is a real cutie and a lucky boy to have a mommy who reads to him. I'd say his Grandma thinks he should have a sibling.:w00t:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We think we should get Diamond a little brother or sister; she loves playing with other small dogs when she goes to the groomer. Unfortunately, we live in a small condo right now where it is not practical to have more than one dog (I am not even sure if the condo rules allow more than 1 dog). I hope that in a year or two when Diamond is 4 or 5 and we can afford a little house that she won't be too old to enjoy the company of another malt. 
I sometimes feel bad for Diamond now when we go out; but I think that she generally has a good life and lots of fun. We walk her three times a day. I spend time with her in the morning and her mom comes back earlier than I do from work, so she is very rarely alone for more than 6 -7 hours. I think as long as they have that type of interaction, they are okay, but I do think it is always best to have more than 1 animal if possible.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say that little, dapper-Japser, that young cutie-pie is adorable!

Allie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I always wanted to have two dogs. Now that I have experienced it, I have some thoughts.

Make sure that YOU are a two-dog person in addition to thinking about your dog needing a playmate. Many dogs do just fine having just their people as their lifelong companions. 

It's more expensive for the small things that add up, like food, toys, harnesses, etc. 

In all honesty, I am sure that Nikki would be completely fine without Keiko around, and vice versa. They get along well, but each of them vie for my undivided attention, and they don't like to share me. Sometimes it is a struggle for me to ensure that they both get enough cuddles and lap time. I'm not sure yet, but I think that *I might be a one-dog person*, because I often worry that one of them isn't getting enough attention from me. Nikki and I were fine with just the two of us (and hubby) and we are also fine with having Keiko here, too. 

That being said, Keiko has been a total joy and it has worked out great. I don't regret getting here, and I know that I am double blessed!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm not sure yet, but I think that *I might be a one-dog person*, because I often worry that one of them isn't getting enough attention from me.


Me too! I have 3 dogs, and my husband has 2 cats. This was all before we got married, but I do most of the pet care now. My 2 older dogs want to be mostly outside, they will come in for a short while but that's all. I spend a LOT of time brushing everyone --The malt actually needs LESS grooming, in a sense, than the others, cuz the dogs have undercoats and the cats have this tangly long fly-in-your face hair. (Never let anyone tell you Ragdolls dont shed, it is a LIE)

So. I'm always worrying about who got attention and who didn't. It seems like there is always one left out a lil. Plus, I spent over $500 in vet bills in the last 6 weeks. So you do have to really think about it.... OTOH someone emailed me yesterday that she has to give up her maltese and_* boy*_ did I want to take it!:HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I added a second Malt in February. My Bailey was 6 years old and after much deliberation and weighing the pros and cons (I actually made a list), I decided that the pros outweighed the cons and started contacting breeders. I can honestly say that adding a second was the BEST thing that I could have ever done for me and for Bailey. It brought her out of her shell a bit and made her more outgoing. She loves to play with Sophie. Their personalities fit together perfectly and I couldn't have dreamed for a better match! 

I will say that if you are getting a dog just for Jasper to have a playmate I would reconsider. Having two is double the work, double the money, and double the worry. You really have to be prepared to take on the responsibility of another pup. But if YOU want another baby then I would go for it. It's also double the fun and double the love!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

your boy is cute ^_^ thanks for sharing that darling photo of him. 

yup, you sure should consider everything when adding a second fluff. 

Yes, it is double the effort, double the work, double the expenses, double the time spent for grooming, playing, bathing...etc BUT TOTALLY WORTH IT FOR US 

all the best 

Kat


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

You have all offered up some wonderful points for me to consider.

I just read all of your comments for the first time...read them twice. I am sitting here with crocodile tears at the thought of adding another furkid to my tiny lil' family. You know what? I think it's because I'm being selfish! I'm an only child myself (my parents are human, though...hehe), and frankly I think I want Jasper to love only me! How funny is it that I don't think I want to share HIS attention? Shame on me! Suzan and Tanya, I never really thought about it in that way...a one-dog person. I love how you both articulated that. After letting that sink in, I'm wondering if I might fall into that category. On the flip side, could Jasper be a one-human dog? He and I are pretty tight...like peas and carrots. I'm a single, no-children, 36 year old gal who lives alone in a garden home, fenced backyard, perfect little space for me and Jasper. In terms of logistics, it would also be a perfect place to one more (that'd be the limit). I've thought about this for several weeks, and knew I would give it several months before I made a final decision...I keep flip-flopping back and forth. I don't make snap decisions the important stuff. 

Jasper is never away from me except when I go to work (I work in a law firm and sometimes even bring him with me). I'm afraid that would be more difficult with two. He has very frequent playdates, furfriends in the neighborhood, and two beautiful 5 year old Bichons *uncles* (my parents' dogs). He sees them a lot and he LOVES to play with them. We are all going to Savannah, GA in October...Jasper's first vacation.

To Bailey's Mommy: Thank you for saying that even though I might want to do this for Jasper, I must be ready. Right now, I'm not. That's why I'm giving it time, maybe it will grow on me. This is a HUGE commitment. I see adopting an animal the same way I see adopting a child...it's for life. I am so in tune to Jasper's little needs and wants, and I spoil him rotten and I don't want to deprive him. Yet if my heart isn't totally into getting another baby, it won't be right. 

To Michelle: How do you do it with three???? You're one tough cookie! Maisie is a babydoll. =)

To Mary Anna: Jasper loves for me to read to him! It's cool that you do, too. I like your point about seeing how yours interact. I sometimes will sit back and watch Jasper play, and nothing makes me happier. But is he happy with it being just me and him? Re: daycare, there is no place around here I would trust. Closest one is 2 hours away, and that's not feasible. Good idea, though.

To Tammy: I saw pictures of the Mini-Benny on someone else's page! PRECIOUS! Also, I had an Emma once. =) I think Jasper would adapt well like yours did. I'm not sure how I would adapt, though. Haha.

To Pat: Do you live alone or do you have someone living with you that helps you take care of your babies? If you live alone, how difficult is it having a schedule for them? PS, I hate pee-pee pads! =)~

To Sandi: Kitzi reminds me so much of Jasper. Re: lifestyle, know what's funny? I pretty much plan it around my boy. I don't go many places without him. Good luck with Kitzi's neuter and I hope you're able to get a little girl.

To Pam: Your babies are BEA-U-TIFUL. And Jasper does loves other doggies. I'm not sure about full-time, though. Would he get mad at me for bringing another one home? If only he could talk.

To Deb: You've got some SWEEEET lil' babies!

To Elaine: Thank you for saying that about my boy. By the way, every time I see a post by you, I just sit and look at the picture of Dixie on the boat. She looks SO happy and content. (And yes, Grandma wants Jasper to have a sister).

To thach8: I hope so much that you'll be able to get a sibling for Diamond if you want one so badly. See, your heart is totally in it. Diamond looks totally happy and totally spoiled. =) Isn't spoiling them fun? Thank you for sharing and I hope for you to have another soon.

To Allie: Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Your profile picture of your baby makes me want to just kiss that little face off! 

To Katkoota: I don't even know what to say about Snowy and Crystal except AWWWWWW, I would love to get my hands on them, those sweet, snuggly little babies.

Jennifer, I like that you made a list. That's what I'm doing. There are so many factors here. Regarding expenses, I categorize my spending, and figured up that I spend an average of $185 per month on Jasper, so I could expect that to at least double. 

To Mary: Alvin and Chloe are precious. I love seeing their pictures. Thank you for sharing your story with me.

To April: I would love to have a setup like yours, same routine, traveling together, etc. My parents have two and it works great for them, they each have one in particular that gravitates to them, respectively. With me being just one person, they'll have to share my attention. 

Maybe I'm looking at Jasper's puppy pics and wanting to recreate that special time, too? 

You all couldn't be more helpful and sweet. I can't tell you how much I appreciate you taking the time to read my post and give me your thoughts and opinions. I know each and every one of you cherish your relationships with your furchildren, just as I do.

Boy, that was LONG!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

toni i just came across this post and first let me just say that jasper is the cutest thing .. how cute and adorable , soo cute that u read to him , maybe i should try reading to dolce when im reading to my sons.. 

about you getting another one , iunderstand u so well and i kind of feel like you do . i sometimes wonder if i should get a brother or a sister for dolce because i think he might be lonely at home while the kids r in school and im at work ... ans i would love a puppy. but i think there are soo many things to consider , like right now you do everything w jasper with another one will you be able to do everything with both,, thats my ordeal.. i think for me economically right now it wouldnt be wise for me , and the grooming two dogs scares me ..lol i think at one point in time i will prob get another pup but not now.. 

i dont know what your decision is right now but i give u props for making the best one for you ! btw ur siggy pic is to die for ..


----------

